# New Lynskey R340 orderd



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey to all Lynskey owners and enthusiests, I don't see much about the Lynskey brand on here so I thought I would try and get a little enthusiasm stirred up! I have been riding Mountain bikes for the last 15 years and a new Santa Cruz Tallboy (great bike) for the last 6 months. I have been thinking for the last month I would like to also get into road biking to be able to travel some serious miles. The price of gas it seems logical!

I almost bought an Bianchi Infinito but just couldn't find my frame size in the color I wanted. Although while looking for a bike I did ride an Lynskey demo bike when looking around for a road bike and liked it. After talking to a local avid bicycle rider from my area who rides steel bikes but also liked Ti bikes, reading reviews, talking to Lynskey, and my dealer it seemed like the way to go.

I have ordered the 2011 R340 model, with hand brushed finish, Chorus 11 Gruppo, Record 11 Bottom Bracket, Campy Eurus 2 way fit wheels, 3T Ergonova Handlebar, Team Stem, Doric Seatpost, Selle Italia saddle, and Continental Gran Prix 4 Season Tires. The bike will weigh in about 16 lbs with pedals and should be here in July. The wait will seem like forever but I have confidence it will be well worth it.

I will post pictures when its done and meanwhile maybe some others will like to share there Lynskey stories/enthusiasm/experiences.


----------



## danieljkessler1 (Aug 2, 2011)

*what size Lynskey?*

Hi. What size did you order? I'm 5'8" and I went with the R340 small. Bad choice?


----------



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey Dan,
I ordered a small which is a 53 cm (toptube) with ENVE fork and Chris King headset, I am 5' 6" 135 lbs. I was fitted for a 55 cm Bianchi Infinito but it was just a touch big and I would have needed a 53 which I couldn't find in that size in Celeste at the time. 

I feel confident the 53 cm will be fine for me. If I hadn't been professionaly fitted for a bike I would have probably ordered the Med which by Lynskey specs is for a 5' 5" - 5' 7" person if I remember right. When asking Lynskey about this they said that is just a guidline to go by and an actual fit would be more acurate.

I have changed the wheels and tires for my build from the build I listed above. I am going with the "Campy" Shamal Ultra 2-way fit wheels and Hutchison "Intensive" 25 mm tubless tires. I want tubless tires and the Shamal Ultra 2-way fit wheels are a little lighter than the Eurus 2-way fit wheels.

I have to say though, I ordered this bike on May 23rd and was told I would have it by the beginning of July. Its now over 2 months of patiently waiting and I found out yesterday that my bike frame isn't going to ship from the factory until August 25th (or so Lynskey says). When I wrote a letter to Lynskey and expressed my dissapointment with Lynskey and they then called me, they said they dropped the ball on this one and are sorry.

It boggles my mind that these bike company's tell you something and then it takes twice the time (or longer) and in my case thats if they actually do ship it on August 25th? It will be September before I will be able to get the bike and have it built. I wish company's would tell you the truth instead of guessing or lie to people. I hope it is worth the wait but I am not a happy camper. I wanted to ride this summer and it will be passed until I get to ride, unbelievable!

I look at the 4-6 week wait on there website for any of there bikes and just have to laugh, hehehe, not really.  I read another post about someone waiting and waiting only to be offered another model which they took at a good price. 

Same scenario for me as I was offered a Helix at a good price but don't really care for the Helix unless it would have been an Helix O.S. which it wasn't. They are supposed to take care of me (whatever that means) which time will tell what that means. Meanwhile I am bent over "n" waiting.

I didn't want to start but I think everyone should know when you are getting a custom made bike you never know when you are going to get it. The only good thing I can think of is it gives you time to save up for components and change your mind a bunch of times on your build. From the experience I am having and you just ordered your bike it will probably be October till you get it and depending on where you live snow may be falling. Good Luck to you!


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

I just bought a slightly used R330 with the ENVE fork and Chris King headset. I'm darned near 6' 0" and went with the L size frame. I'll be building it up with SRAM Force and other good stuff. Pics to follow.

Too bad there's no Lynskey forum here.


----------



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeah,
No specific Lynskey forum that I could find either? That is why I tried to get some enthusiasm started here but there must not be many Lynskey enthusiests or if there is they don't talk about them much? I do see a couple threads here and there and a few on the MTB forum.


----------



## Norcal_Mike (Sep 25, 2010)

Ahhh man.. that sucks. I just put an order in for a Sportive last week and am told it will be late August/early September. I sure hope that is somewhat accurate. The bike shop I ordered it from said Lynskey is rarely late and most of the time early, so maybe indeed, they did drop the ball and sounds like they tried to make ammends by getting you an upgraded frame.

To date, all the interactions I have had with Lynskey have been very good. Countless questions were answered immediately... I even got one response as one of the reps was sitting down to dinner and asked me if it was okay to call me later... this was on a Friday night. I said no problem and he contacted me first thing on Saturday... that's good service.

Bizman... I did get a chance to sit on an R340 and see it up close just last weekend. It's a beautiful bike and should be worth the wait, but I too would be frustrated.

Hang in there and post a pic when you get it.


----------



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

I wish you the best Norcal_Mike in getting yours when they said and hope you do! I have always had good interactions with Lynskey too, even during this wait and expressing my dissapointment to them. Though, it is nice to hear of someone else seeing this bike (R340), sitting on one, and saying how beautiful it is. I will hang in there, I have waited this long! I will post some pictures when I get it done, but thats gonna be a while yet.


----------



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

Finaly, after almost 3 1/2 months of waiting, I am going to pick up the frame, fork, and headset tomorrow from the dealer and will drop it off at my LBS to have built. The LBS said they may be able to have it done by next week. YES!!! I will keep you posted and get some pictures for you to check out when I do.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Bizman said:


> Finaly, after almost 3 1/2 months of waiting, I am going to pick up the frame, fork, and headset tomorrow from the dealer and will drop it off at my LBS to have built. The LBS said they may be able to have it done by next week. YES!!! I will keep you posted and get some pictures for you to check out when I do.


Alright; Christmas in August  !


I'll be ordering a Backroad sometime this fall.


----------



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

Actually; My birthday is in September  I like the backroad model too, it looks like it would be great to take across county. Better order now depending on when you want it!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Bizman said:


> Actually; My birthday is in September  I like the backroad model too, it looks like it would be great to take across county. Better order now depending on when you want it!


The Backroad was the closest to being a race-geometry frame for a Clydesdale in that I can ride with 700X32 or larger tires, has drop bars, yet has a high stack. And it's built very sturdy (For seriously-loaded tours), designed for disc brakes, and has a longer wheelbase.

If money wasn't an issue, the frame I would love to have is the R440. Have Lynskey massage the chainstay/seatstay to fit 700X32 and use a cyclocross CF fork up front.


----------



## Norcal_Mike (Sep 25, 2010)

Bizman said:


> Finaly, after almost 3 1/2 months of waiting, I am going to pick up the frame, fork, and headset tomorrow from the dealer and will drop it off at my LBS to have built. The LBS said they may be able to have it done by next week. YES!!! I will keep you posted and get some pictures for you to check out when I do.


That is a loooong wait and 2 months over due! Congrats Bizman and please post some pics. Mine was supposed to be in by the first week of September at the latest... I just got word that it will actually be shipped by the 16th of September. If my timeline is anything like yours, I should actually see it in November.

GRIPE: I don't mind waiting for a semi-handmade bike like a Lynskey, but they need to be way more realistic on their timelines. One of the factors in choosing a Lynskey over many other Ti manufacturers, is their website said they had the frames I wanted "in stock". In fact, the frame I ordered currently says "in stock" today. One would think if it is in stock, it would ship immediately, which clearly isn't the case for many. Oldest customer service trick in the book... Under promise, over deliver.

PRAISE: The Lynskeys look rediculously awesome in person and the people at Lynskey were incredibly helpful and patient in getting me all the information needed to make the right decision. They were very accesible and responsive.

Good luck Bizman.


----------



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

Norcal_Mike said:


> That is a loooong wait and 2 months over due! Congrats Bizman and please post some pics. Mine was supposed to be in by the first week of September at the latest... I just got word that it will actually be shipped by the 16th of September. If my timeline is anything like yours, I should actually see it in November.
> 
> >I hope they are more acurate for your date of delivery than mine was? I wish you the best!
> 
> ...


----------



## mbaulfinger (Aug 2, 2007)

Biz man, sounds like a great build. Can't wait to see the pics! Why did you choose the R340 over the the other Lynskey offerings? I'm leaning toward the R230. Wonder how they differ in ride quality? Did you ride any other Lynskeys? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

mbaulfinger said:


> Biz man, sounds like a great build. Can't wait to see the pics! Why did you choose the R340 over the the other Lynskey offerings? I'm leaning toward the R230. Wonder how they differ in ride quality? Did you ride any other Lynskeys? Thanks for sharing!


I only rode the one Lynskey which was an older demo model at the time which I believe was an R210? I picked the R340 based on reviews. The reviews indicated the R340 would be a good all around bike for long trips, racing, leisure rides, etc. I will probably set this bike up for long ride comfort as much as possible. I wanted my bike to be light and high performance and this was one of Lynskey's top of the line bikes at a reasonable price. 

I wasn't a big fan of the regular Helix model (more money too) but did like the Helix OS but it was too much $$$. So in answer to your question about comparing ride quality's I can't tell you? Soon I will be able to tell you how this one rides! Look for the R340 on the Lynskey websight. At the bottom of the page is a link for some reviews on the bike, also look for reviews here on roadbikereview.com on the R340. Hope that helps ya!


----------



## mbaulfinger (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks. My local shop has Lynskey but only the R230 and they don't carry it in stock at the XL size so I would have to make the decision without riding it. I'm leaning toward the R340 because of the oversized tubing as I'm a larger person. I'll be looking forward to seeing photos of your build and especially hearing the review of the ride quality of the bike.


wanted to add that the R340 is a beautiful piece of work. Hope you enjoy it


----------



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

I know its more money but have you checked out the R440? It's got oversized tubing and is supposed to be for larger people who want a strong stiff bike. I am small, 5' 6" 135 lbs so I figured the R340 would be good for me and lighter than the R440. I don't know what kind of riding you are planning but maybe you should check out the "Backroad" which is supposed to handle any weight and I though was reasonably priced.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Bizman said:


> I know its more money but have you checked out the R440? It's got oversized tubing and is supposed to be for larger people who want a strong stiff bike. I am small, 5' 6" 135 lbs so I figured the R340 would be good for me and lighter than the R440. I don't know what kind of riding you are planning but maybe you should check out the "Backroad" which is supposed to handle any weight and I though was reasonably priced.


I would love to build an R440 :yesnod: !


I has the geometry I want and is built for gorillas like me :lol: !


----------



## mbaulfinger (Aug 2, 2007)

Ok, thanks for the info. Didn't realize that. I'll probably call them and ask what Lynskey recommends. Sounds like you got lots of pre-sale advice from them.


----------



## Lynskey R340 (Aug 14, 2011)

*R340*

Hi to all Lynskey owners,

I am happy to say that I will soon become a proud owner of a Ti road bike, at this stage I have ordered my new Lynskey R340 frame about 4-5 weeks ago and it should be arriving sometime next month. After searching and reading reviews on parts/ components/ accessories, I have ordered and received all the parts (worldwide search for the best possible price) and now just waiting on the frame. 

The World Wide Web is an amazing tool (in regards to all the search engine), it's a discussion between building a road bike from scratch of just simply purchasing a complete bike from a catalogue from any/ or a specific brand of bike company, but where is the enjoyment in that? 

Do you rely on your friends or bike store shop assistant who can talk his way out of a wet paper bag to give you their point of view, personal experience or from what they’ve heard on a bike that you want or about to purchased or do you simply do your own personal groundwork. At times it is hard because money doesn't grow on trees and sometimes the things that you want is not there for you to trial or simply just unavailable, not all of us are Lance Armstrong/ Eddy Merckx/ Bernard Hinault/ Miranda Kerr, just had to include Mirande Kerr because just imagine if you die and you return as her bicycle seat. Would you be aerodynamic/ light for her or just simply comfortable to make her ride enjoyable and less painful! 

I am a 163cm (5’4”) weekend cyclist and depending on the weather I ride to work every day. I use to ride a size 52cm Specialized carbon frame road bike, and hopefully sometime next month will be riding a Lynskey Ti frame road bike. 

My new bike will have the following parts:-
- Lynskey R340 frame (small) with hand brushed finished
- Enve 2.0 composite fork (43mm rake)
- Chris King no thread set headset (1 1/8 inch)
- Ritchey WCS Logic II handlebar wet black (31.8mm, 40cm)
- Ritchey WCS 4 Axis oversize stem wet black (31.8mm, 90mm)
- Ritchey WCS Alloy 1-Bolt seat post wet black (31.6mm, 400mm) 
- Selle Italia SLR Flow saddle (black)
- Look Keo HM Titanium pedals
- Mavic Cosmic Carbone SLR wheel set
- SRAM Red black edition group set with GXP bb (170mm, 11-23, 53/39)
- Fizik dual bar tape (black/grey)
- Arundel Mandible Carbon Weave Gloss bottle cage (2)

Total price (including delivery of all parts):- 7830 AUD/ 8084 USD/ 5113 GPB/ 5924 EUR (XE currency converter)

Some of you are probably wondering why I chose these parts / components. I will leave you a question for an answer: -
- Weekend Cyclist vs Professional Cyclist (if you think a professional cyclist means that if you own a $15000+ road bike and you ride with a large pack of cyclist on the weekends that you’re class as a professional cyclist, think again)?
- Ti vs Carbon vs Alloy vs Steel (WTF (if they made Kryptonite as a frame material it will be included in the material frame wars discussions))?
- Hill vs Flat?
- Performance vs Brand name vs Best Value for Money?
- Eye catcher vs maintenance issue vs lifetime guarantee?

I will post a picture once my bike is built :thumbsup:


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Lynskey R340 said:


> Hi to all Lynskey owners,
> 
> I am happy to say that I will soon become a proud owner of a Ti road bike, at this stage I have ordered my new Lynskey R340 frame about 4-5 weeks ago and it should be arriving sometime next month. After searching and reading reviews on parts/ components/ accessories, I have ordered and received all the parts (worldwide search for the best possible price) and now just waiting on the frame.
> 
> ...



So how long have you worked for Lynskey?


----------



## Lynskey R340 (Aug 14, 2011)

cda 455 said:


> So how long have you worked for Lynskey?


Nah sorry mate, I don't work for Lynskey and if I did I would have thrown in a set of Ti seatpost and Enve 2.0 composite with all the high performance frame. :thumbsup:


----------



## Brew1 (Jun 9, 2011)

Soon to be a Helix owner. Been looking for a frame to build up over the winter and have been going back and forth between Aluminum (because of cost) and Ti. While leaning towards the R240 I was lusting over the Helix but it was a hair out of my price range. By chance I pulled up the Linskey loft and they had a Helix sized ML at a much reduced price and bam, I snatched it up. Now all I have to do is tell my Wife.

Plan on building it up with Campy, not sure if Chorus, Record of a combination of the two but that's what I'll be doing this winter...Can't wait.


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

Brew1 said:


> Soon to be a Helix owner. Been looking for a frame to build up over the winter and have been going back and forth between Aluminum (because of cost) and Ti. While leaning towards the R240 I was lusting over the Helix but it was a hair out of my price range. By chance I pulled up the Linskey loft and they had a Helix sized ML at a much reduced price and bam, I snatched it up. Now all I have to do is tell my Wife.
> 
> Plan on building it up with Campy, not sure if Chorus, Record of a combination of the two but that's what I'll be doing this winter...Can't wait.


Can't go wrong with Campy (Record or Chorus) on a Helix!


----------



## Brew1 (Jun 9, 2011)

Very nice....What did it come in on the scale?

I'm going Record except getting the SuperR D brakes. Got a great deal from Excel Sports Boulder on a build kit that includes Shamal Ultra 2-ways.


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

Just got her built up about 2 weeks ago, replaced my beloved Lynksey L3 Custom. Orginally she was right at 15.5 lbs. With a little tuning, down to 15.29lbs.

Frame: Lynskey Helix Hand brushed finish w/ etched logos
Fork: Enve 2.0 with Ultra Star plug
Bar: Easton EC90 SLX3 (will be selling soon for a K-Force light compact)
Stem: Syntace F119 w/ti bolt kit
Tape: Bike ribbon Eleganza
Headset: Chris King
Cables: Campy Ultra low friction
Group: Campy Record
Pedals: Speedplay Zero Ti 
Bottle Cages: 25gm Carbon w/Ti bolts
Seatpost: Toronto Cycles Ti Setback post 225mm w/ Ti bolt kit
Seatpost Binder: J&L Ultralight Alloy/Ti 
Saddle: Specialized Romin Expert 
Brakes: Caimilo Negative G w/ Reynolds Cryo Blue pads
Skewers: J&L Flyweight Skewers 
Wheels/Tires: Reynolds Attack Clinchers w/Vittoria Open Corsas CX 320tpi w/Vittoria latex tubes


----------



## Brew1 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice build!! I'm hoping to get to at least mid to high 16 range, we'll see.
Mine is a size M/L and will have the following.

Easton EC90 CL fork
Cane Creek 110 Headset
Record compact 172.5 Crank
Super Record D Skeleton calipers
Record ergo levers
Record braze on FD
Record RD
Super Record Cassette
KMC 11 speed chain
Thomson Masterpiece Elite seat-post
Selle Italia Flite Titanium Gel Flow Saddle
Ritchey WSC SuperLogic II Handlebar
Ritchey WCS Carbon Matrix 4-Axis Stem 3K
Shamal Ultra fit 2-way wheelset

May be another set of CF wheels but they'll only be slightly lighter than the Shamals.


----------



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

I finaly got my R340 built up last week. As soon as I finalize all the components with fit (stem & seat post) and figure out how to post a picture I will do that. The bike really rides nice despite still dialing in the fit of the bike. My birthday was yesterday (52) and I went for my first century ride after only having 60 miles on the new bike. 

I had previously mapped a route out that I thought would be about a 100 miles. The ride ended up being 87.2 miles while raining most of the time, with 4 long (11/2-2 mile) and steep (8 %) mountains. It felt like it was a 100 or more miles when I got home, the bike performed flawlessly!

The build at present:
Small Lynskey R340
Brushed Finish with White Decals
King Headset
3T Ergonova 42 mm bars
3T 80 mm +/- 6 deg Stem (probably change to a 70mm)
3T Dorico setback Seatpost (probably change to a FSA K-Force Light)
Selle Italia SLC Sadlle (looks better with the FSA K-Force Seatpost IMHO)
Campagnolo Chorus 11 speed Gruppo 170 mm cranks
Campagnolo Shamal Ultra 2-way fit wheels
Hutchison Intensive 25 mm tires (90 psi)
Campagnolo Control Cables
Cineli gel/cork bar tape (black)
2 Blackburn Ti bottle cages
Shimano Dura Ace Pedals
TOTAL WEIGHT: 17 lbs

I hope to get the fit sorted out soon and get the pictures up for you all to see!


----------



## Lynskey R340 (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice build people... Got a question, what is the difference between the braze on and a clamp on front derailleur. I know the braze on are lighter and some braze on are built onto the frame but you can get a special clamp for it. If the Lynskey frame is built for a 34.9mm clamp on derailleur, can you use a braze on instead of a clamp on?

Good news, it has been about 5 to 6 weeks now so that means I have about 7 to 8 weeks left... Im sick of looking at my frame less bike :mad2:


----------



## Lynskey R340 (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice Bizman... 
Happy birthday from yesterday :thumbsup:


----------



## Brew1 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lynskey R340 said:


> Nice build people... Got a question, what is the difference between the braze on and a clamp on front derailleur. I know the braze on are lighter and some braze on are built onto the frame but you can get a special clamp for it. If the Lynskey frame is built for a 34.9mm clamp on derailleur, can you use a braze on instead of a clamp on?
> 
> Good news, it has been about 5 to 6 weeks now so that means I have about 7 to 8 weeks left... Im sick of looking at my frame less bike :mad2:


I think with campy you use a braze on FD and then a seat tube clamp ring to mount it.


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

Campy makes both versions. I prefer using the braze on with an adjustable clamp. There are several lightweight options.


----------



## Apexrider (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey Bizman,

Did you figure out how to post a picture, I'm looking forward to it. In the meantime here are some pics from my Helix that I recently bought.





































Bike setup:

*Frame*: Lynskey Helix M/L 
*Fork*: Ritchey WCS UD Carbon 
*Headset*: Chris King NoThreadset Sotto Voce 
*Groupset*: SRAM Red (black compact crankset) 
*Wheelset(s)*: Quasar QS4 full carbon clincher / Fulcrum Racing Zero
*Handlebar*: Ritchey WCS Carbon OS 
*Stem*: Ritchey WCS 4 Axis Matrix UD Carbon 
*Seatpost*: Ritchey WCS Single Bolt UD Carbon 
*Saddle*: Fizik Aliante braided 
*Pedals*: Look Keo 2 Max 
*Bottle cage*: King Cage

I've also posted a bike review here.

Already looking forward to the next ride.


----------



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

Trying to post some pictures, sorry not having much luck, I'll keep working on it.


----------



## Apexrider (Oct 10, 2011)

That's because they're on your local harddisk. Yoou should put them on a public server like imageshack, picasaweb or the RBR server. Here is a guide.


----------



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for the tip and the directions Apexrider, I appreciate it. I have already looked at the directions you sent but the problem is that the pictures are to big and I need to get my wife (who is way more computer savy than me) to get them smaller on the camera which will hopefully be soon when I can get her to do it. I did mention to her about a public server and maybe thats what we will have to look into? Technology is just over my head!


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Good choice! I built up a R330 this year. Love it. Glad my model has the replaceable derailleur hanger, I've already needed to tweek it back into position. Don't know why their high end models don't have that feature.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

nice looking rig!

change the stem to an x4 0 degree rise and drop 2 spacers for the same bar height and better look.


----------



## Lynskey R340 (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice ride.
I'm happy to say that my frame came in the mail today, and it's only taken them 8 weeks instead of 12-15 weeks. I can't wait to have it built by my local bike store, and finally get to see what my wheels would look like on a complete bike instead of by itself (it's feeling lonely... hahah).

I will post pictures sometime next week, depending on how long it would take for my LBS to build it. By the way ribblecycles.co.uk is having an extra 10% stocktake sale. It has taken 6 days for my parts/ equipment to arrive here in Australia.

I just tried posting pics of my frame and wheelset, but was unable to due to my post count. :mad2:


----------



## Lynskey R340 (Aug 14, 2011)

I now have the minimum number of post required to post links and pictures. Here is a picture of my frame and wheelset:-


----------



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

Tha frame will look mighty fine once its built, I know I'm happy with mine!


----------



## Lynskey R340 (Aug 14, 2011)

Finally... but not yet finish, I still need to take it for a ride so I can make my final adjustment and fit my water bottle cage/ saddle bag/ cycle computer. This is what my R340 looks like so far:-


----------



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

It's looking real nice so far! Looks like you got a pretty aggressive riding postion as you have spacers on top of your stem. I set mine up for a little more relaxed position with 40 mm of spacers below my stem and a +6 deg stem. Mine is a small frame and is fitting real well. we just got snow here and the road crews are dumping salt on the roads (sucks) so I am grounded from it until we get some rain to get rid ot the salt. Meanwhile I am back riding my mountain bike in th woods, love having a road and a mountain bike!


----------



## Apexrider (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey that's looking great! 

What is ultimately the weight of your bike? I just weighed mine, last picture in this post, this came in at 16.16lbs, somewhat disappointing.

I could save a few grams on the seatpost (40cm), the saddle and pedals. But it's a Ti bike, which I bought mainly for its comfortability.


----------



## Apexrider (Oct 10, 2011)

Bizman said:


> It's looking real nice so far! Looks like you got a pretty aggressive riding postion as you have spacers on top of your stem. I set mine up for a little more relaxed position with 40 mm of spacers below my stem and a +6 deg stem.


Is that 40mm within the safety specifications of your fork? I believe Ritchey recommends a maximum of 30mm spacers below the stem for their carbon steerer.


----------



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey Apexrider,
I am running the ENVE 2.0 fork and from what I understand and have been told 40 mm is max for spacers below the stem. Some do say max 50mm below, I don't know how in my case except maybe on an XS frame? 

My bike build is: 
Lynskey R340 small frame with white decals
ENVE 2.0 fork
Chris King headset
Record BB
Chorus 11 group set
Shamal Ultra 2-way fit wheels
Hutchison Intensive 25 mm tires ran tubeless
Selle Italia SLC Gel Flow saddle
3T 42 Ergonova bars
3T 80 mm +-6 deg Team Stem
3T Dorico set back seat post
2 Blackburn Ti bottle cages
Shimano Dura Ace pedals

My bike is weighing in at 17.0 lbs with bottle cages and Dura Ace pedals. I was hoping for a little less but it is working good and I am liking it, the ride is real nice! I gotta get someone to help me get pictures on here of it to share with you all, it is real pretty looking!


----------



## Apexrider (Oct 10, 2011)

Bizman said:


> I was hoping for a little less but it is working good and I am liking it, the ride is real nice! I


And that's what counts. Looking forward to your pics.


----------



## Brew1 (Jun 9, 2011)

Bizman said:


> Hey Apexrider,
> I am running the ENVE 2.0 fork and from what I understand and have been told 40 mm is max for spacers below the stem. Some do say max 50mm below, I don't know how in my case except maybe on an XS frame?
> 
> My bike build is:
> ...



Bizman, if you want, you could e-mail me the photos and I can host them and post them here for you. Let me know through PM and I'll give you my e-mail address.


----------



## Lynskey R340 (Aug 14, 2011)

Ok, here's some more clearer picture of my new beast:-


----------



## Lynskey R340 (Aug 14, 2011)

Haven't taken it out for a spin yet, I am too scared because I might get pulled over for speeding... just joking!


----------



## Brew1 (Jun 9, 2011)

Looks Very nice......


----------



## Brew1 (Jun 9, 2011)

Bizman said:


> I finaly got my R340 built up last week. As soon as I finalize all the components with fit (stem & seat post) and figure out how to post a picture I will do that. The bike really rides nice despite still dialing in the fit of the bike. My birthday was yesterday (52) and I went for my first century ride after only having 60 miles on the new bike.
> 
> I had previously mapped a route out that I thought would be about a 100 miles. The ride ended up being 87.2 miles while raining most of the time, with 4 long (11/2-2 mile) and steep (8 %) mountains. It felt like it was a 100 or more miles when I got home, the bike performed flawlessly!
> 
> ...


Here is Bizman's great looking R340......


----------



## Apexrider (Oct 10, 2011)

That's a very nice looking bike, it was worth waiting for. Very kind of Brew1 for helping with the pictures.


----------



## Lynskey R340 (Aug 14, 2011)

Very nice...... :thumbsup:


----------



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

Apexrider said:


> That's a very nice looking bike, it was worth waiting for. Very kind of Brew1 for helping with the pictures.


Yes, 
Thanks so much to Brew1 for helping finaly get these on here, I really do appreciate it! I ended up not changing anything listed in my build as I thought I would. After riding it a while it is working out great the way it is. 

It was worth the wait.... but when I ordered it Lynskey could have said that it would take 4 months to get it instead of 2 months. This would have helped the frustration of waiting 2 more months.


----------



## mbaulfinger (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice! Really like it. Let us know how it rides.


----------



## Lynskey R340 (Aug 14, 2011)

Unbelievable, no doubt about it!
Now I know what the titanium owners are saying about how much they love their titanium bikes. I am or was a big fan of CF bikes and now I am one satisfied owner of a titanium bike.
From a standstill take off to a cruising speed or even a hill climb, this bike is incredible!
I will post more photos after I cut my fork to size.


----------



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

Lynskey R340 said:


> Unbelievable, no doubt about it!
> Now I know what the titanium owners are saying about how much they love their titanium bikes. I am or was a big fan of CF bikes and now I am one satisfied owner of a titanium bike.
> From a standstill take off to a cruising speed or even a hill climb, this bike is incredible!
> I will post more photos after I cut my fork to size.


I gotta ditto you on that! As I was wiping my bike down yesterday after my ride I just kept thinking how much I love this bike. It is so smooth, stiff, comfortable, fast, climbs so well, I just love it! I am so glad I went with this Lynskey rather than the carbon fiber Bianchi I originaly was going to get. It did take a while to get and there was some frustratioin waiting for it longer than they said, but it was worth it and I am very happy. I have 700 miles on the bike after 7 weeks and will write a review at some point. Well, I gotta go for my daily ride now so no time (again) to write a review today!


----------



## Apexrider (Oct 10, 2011)

I haven't used my CF 12.6lbs with Campa SR 2010 since I own my Lynskey Helix. Maybe I should consider selling it.

Looking at you bikes I regret choosing for the white saddle and bar tape. Black just looks better. Maybe something for next season.


----------



## badassfreddy (May 17, 2006)

*cool*

I have a 340:thumbsup: as well you will not regret it


----------



## Lynskey R340 (Aug 14, 2011)

This photo was taken after my first night ride, it wasn't planned as a night ride (I wanted to keep going but I had to be back in time for dinner). Thanks Lynskey you nearlly got me in trouble


----------



## silkroad (Jul 8, 2011)

that looks sick!


----------



## josephr (Jun 17, 2010)

wow....lots of awesome pics! thanks!!!

seems like this is the official Lynskey thread, so thought I'd jump in here with a question about picking out the right Lynskey for me...

my riding is mostly solo/recreational/fitness riding. I currently ride 80s Bianchi steel and during this past summer, was riding 2-3 times a week about 30 miles each time. Without daylight savings time, I'm stuck just getting in one ride on the weekends and can't wait for Spring! My goals for 2012 on top of my regular riding will include riding two 50 milers a month with my local club as well as riding the MS-150 which is charity ride covering 150 miles over two days. Next fall, I hope to ride a century.

My Bianchi is certainly a capable ride, but it has down-tube shifters, 126mm rear spread, the cassette is a 6 speed with 13-25 gearing, and front chainrings are standard. Really, to make the modifications to the bike to completely update would be pricey and in a way, would ruin the bike. 

I'm in the planning stages of a new bike and I'm 100% sold on a new Lynskey with a compact crank (I could be talked into a triple), and 10 speed gearing up to a 28 rear cog, composite fork...not sure which wheelset to choose but the Aksium set seems to be the go-to for durability, etc. I'd probably have the folks there at Lynskey build it rather than my LBS. I live in Birmingham, Alabama, so its a short drive to Chattanooga and the Lynskey rep has already said a factory tour is no big deal and then bringing home my baby will be sweet. 

My question to you Lynskey-heads is --- Cooper or R230 or Sportive. The $ difference isn't a deal breaker amongst those three as I'm planning to ride this bike for many years to come and this is my epic-once-in-a-life-time-dream-bike-purchase-to-be-last-of-all-bike-purchases purchase. The fender/rack mounts on the Sportive don't mean anything to me and the Cooper's rear seat-stays are straight. I'm leaning towards the R230 because of the replaceable RD hangar (not available on the Sportive) and the curved rear seat stays as they're supposed to be more comfortable on longer rides -- plus, they look really cool. 

Does it sound like I'm right on target in picking out my frame type? any thoughts/suggestions?

thanks for your comments!!!
Joe


----------



## Apexrider (Oct 10, 2011)

The sportive has a more racy geometry than the other two. As you ride it mainly recreational, I wouldn't go for the sportive. Wether you choose the Cooper or the R230, they both deserve a better wheelset than Aksium. I can recommend you the Fulcrum racing zer, you won regret it.


----------



## Jboyslick (Feb 9, 2012)

Have just ordered a 340 with SRAM and cross over spec frm my surly until I can afford to really go to town on it, can't wait.

Have been training on my steel surly for 2 years now and I need a stiffer ride that doesn't rust!!


----------



## MDEN (Oct 29, 2010)

*Sweet rides*

Here is my 2012 R230 with force, awesome bike, love it


----------



## Apexrider (Oct 10, 2011)

Just upgraded my Helix with the new SRAM Red 2012 group set and had a new wheelset build with notubes alpha rims (2nd generation) and Chris King R45 hubs. With the new group and wheelset the weight is 15.3lbs (6.96 kg).


----------



## MDEN (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice!!


----------



## Pacer1 (May 21, 2012)

These bikes are beautiful but there is no such thing as an ugly bike.


----------



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

I am sure you guys will like these bikes! Every day I get on mine it makes me smile. I am at 3675 miles and hope to hit 4000 mi by Sept 19 my anniversary date of having the bike. I ride it everyday. Enjoy your rides!


----------



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

Update: Today 9-19-12 is my 1 year anniversary of owning/riding the bike so I wanted to give a report. Not allot to report other than I am very happy with this bike! 4625 miles were logged, and NO major problems! The rear tire did blow out at 2800 miles. At that time I replaced both tires only to have something puncture the new front tire after 300 miles. I had saved the original front tire as it wasn't that bad and put it back on the front and it is still doing good. I had to replace a chain link around 2500 miles that we sticking.

I must say the bike has been a joy to ride, very fast, and comfortable. The longest ride I have done since doing the 87 miles last year on my birthday (5 days after getting it) was 51. I have been mostly riding 2 loops, each 22 miles, doing opposite directions, alternating days, average about 80 minutes. I do throw in some 30 - 45 miles rides when time permits.

I have saw allot of riders on my rides in the last year, most coming toward me, but there are ones I approach and pass usually after chatting few minutes. I offer to let them draft me but they just can't keep up my pace. Only 2 riders came upon me during this time. 1 was a guy from my local bike shop on a fixie, and we rode together until going our own ways. 

The other was a guy while I was in my own world on a hill and he came as a surprise to me. I caught him and said how you doing, he said I am suffering, I said I will jump in front of you and you can draft me, he wan't there long and I dropped him. This bike has made me push myself harder, making me allot stronger, standing up 95% of the time in the highest gear. I will do that the whole 22 miles sometimes pedaling the whole time up hills and down hills when I want to push myself to do that. 

I did add the 1200L+ fr & 300R rr Dinotte lights to be able to ride at night if needed. I use the lights any time I ride the bike "day or night" for safety. It is a slight weight penalty but cars really do give me more respect and more room when they pass me.

I included the build and the pictures that Brew1 was able to get on here for me (thanks again Brew1!). That way those new to the thread could see the bike and build without looking around for it. I hope all of you new Lynskey owners are having as much fun as I am, and thanks for reading!

The build:
Small Lynskey R340
Brushed Finish with White Decals
King Headset
3T Ergonova 42 mm bars
3T 80 mm +/- 6 deg Stem (probably change to a 70mm)
3T Dorico setback Seatpost (probably change to a FSA K-Force Light)
Selle Italia SLC Sadlle (looks better with the FSA K-Force Seatpost IMHO)
Campagnolo Chorus 11 speed Gruppo 170 mm cranks
Campagnolo Shamal Ultra 2-way fit wheels
Hutchison Intensive 25 mm tires (90 psi)
Campagnolo Control Cables
Cineli gel/cork bar tape (black)
2 Blackburn Ti bottle cages
Shimano Dura Ace Pedals
TOTAL WEIGHT: 17 lbs





















































[/QUOTE]


----------



## ky3000 (Jun 17, 2010)

Started off with the Helix.
Sold my Cervelo RS once I decided I no longer wish to ride carbon.

That left a space in my basement for me to get a painted R230.


----------



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

I like the Helix but the painted R230 is really nice looking! I ride a carbon mountain bike but if I would get another mountain bike I believe I would go with Ti and possibly another Lynskey.


----------



## Tohd1978 (Sep 19, 2012)

Yah, the painted R230 looks good. Can you post a photo of it alone! Thanks. 

I'm currently in the process of reading up on my next bike. It's between a Lynskey R340, Helix or Helix OS now. I want a everlasting bike, unlike the Sworks Tarmac SL4 I'm riding currently.


----------



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

Tohd1978 said:


> Yah, the painted R230 looks good. Can you post a photo of it alone! Thanks.
> 
> I'm currently in the process of reading up on my next bike. It's between a Lynskey R340, Helix or Helix OS now. I want a everlasting bike, unlike the Sworks Tarmac SL4 I'm riding currently.


Hey, keep us posted with your decision and post some pictures. I went with the Ti because I wanted an everlasting bike too! I originally wanted carbon but so glad I went with the Lynskey!


----------



## ky3000 (Jun 17, 2010)

​Here you go Tohd1978.


----------



## Tohd1978 (Sep 19, 2012)

ky3000 said:


> ​Here you go Tohd1978.


That is a beauty! 

Thanks for the pictures! 

Desmond!


----------



## wtchoe (Nov 12, 2011)

Since my R340 arrived about 2 weeks ago, I have put 250 miles on it including the NYC Bike MS Century. My 100mi observations are in the review section. 
Each time I get on the bike, I remain surprised at how buttery smooth the ride is. It's pretty astonishing! 
What blows my mind though is how they accomplished this without any of the usual floppy compromises. The front end is rock solid, the BB is stiff with no flex, and the climbing and descending are great! It's never easy going up 15-20% grades but the bike's power transfer is faultless. 40mph descents (my speed limit) are no sweat and I could have gone faster in confidence.

The R340 feels properly fast now that my rear end is getting used to the smoothness. My first ride reminds me a lot of the first time I drove a BMW -- little sensation of movement until I looked at the speedometer! Now I realize I'm at least as fast (or faster) on this bike as on my prior Cervelo S2, only with much greater comfort. This bike lets me relax and focus my energy on pedaling and form instead of fighting the bike. The non-aero frame doesn't seem have slowed things down at all.

It's really the complete package and worth every penny! Planning on getting the Helix once the whole disc brake thing matures.

Here's a pic from the George Washington Bridge with the NYC skyline in the background:


----------



## MDEN (Oct 29, 2010)

*R340*

Cool pic and great review. Pretty much spot on how I would review my helix! :thumbsup:


----------



## Vitamin G (Aug 3, 2007)

wtchoe said:


> Since my R340 arrived about 2 weeks ago, I have put 250 miles on it including the NYC Bike MS Century. My 100mi observations are in the review section.
> Each time I get on the bike, I remain surprised at how buttery smooth the ride is. It's pretty astonishing!
> What blows my mind though is how they accomplished this without any of the usual floppy compromises. The front end is rock solid, the BB is stiff with no flex, and the climbing and descending are great! It's never easy going up 15-20% grades but the bike's power transfer is faultless. 40mph descents (my speed limit) are no sweat and I could have gone faster in confidence.


I have a Lynskey Cooper that I've had for the past year. Climbs great, fairly comfortable, but downhill the bike just seems nervous and flighty, as if it is going to start vibrating. I don't know if it is the fork - Easton EC70, or the wheels - BWW Blackset Race, but descending steep hills makes me reach for the brakes and keep the speeds in the lower 20's. 

The Cooper is a straight guage tubeset, but using the same diamond tube shapes.


----------



## wtchoe (Nov 12, 2011)

Vitamin G said:


> I have a Lynskey Cooper that I've had for the past year. Climbs great, fairly comfortable, but downhill the bike just seems nervous and flighty, as if it is going to start vibrating. I don't know if it is the fork - Easton EC70, or the wheels - BWW Blackset Race, but descending steep hills makes me reach for the brakes and keep the speeds in the lower 20's.
> 
> The Cooper is a straight guage tubeset, but using the same diamond tube shapes.


Tracking down high speed wobbles can be tricky. I don't know anything about your wheels, which seem rather nice, but a few reviewers here on RBR find the EC70 to be flexy. You might want to start there. No probs whatsoever with the Enve 2.0. Rather doubt if it's the frame.


----------



## Vitamin G (Aug 3, 2007)

wtchoe said:


> Tracking down high speed wobbles can be tricky. I don't know anything about your wheels, which seem rather nice, but a few reviewers here on RBR find the EC70 to be flexy. You might want to start there. No probs whatsoever with the Enve 2.0. Rather doubt if it's the frame.


Yeah, I really want to try a different fork next year and see what that does. I will get a professional fitting and see if that helps out as well.

Thanks! I hear good things about the Enve fork, just got to save up for one - I can do one upgrade per year on my bike. I also want to upgrade my crankset to 105 or Ultegra (right now I have FSA crank).


----------



## Kuriin (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm looking to get a Lynskey bike -- I'm interested in titanium. 

My LBS suggested a Sportive with disc brakes -- I have PTSD with braking in the rain after a flying-over-handlebar fall -- with SRAM Red. However, the shifters are a lot different than what I'm used to (click, and click again) whereas other shifters have a push and pull method. 

I would be using this bike for touring purposes and recreational. I would typically do 40-100 miles per ride when recreational. Touring, it would be 90-106 miles/DAY. 

Lynskey Sportive Disc
Avid BB7 SL Rear/Front
DuraAce 9xxx series (except for calipers)
Wound-Up Carbon Fork 700c
Enve 45 Carbon Clincher
Enve Carbon Stem
Ritchey Superlogic Seatpost
Chris King 11/8 Black Sotto Voce
DT Swiss Hub Front/back



I'm interested in getting a new bike before June as I do a 600 mile ride in 7 days. My current bike is a Specialized Secteur Elite.


----------



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

I have been looking at my next bike to have disc brakes as it seems like things may be headed that way. I have been reading about cable versus hydraulic and thought about the Avid BB7. I am happy with the hydraulic brakes on my mountain bike and will be looking at the same for my next road bike. From what I have been reading the hydrallic brakes are more accurate and no cable stretch. 

There an article on the right side of some of these forum pages that is about disc brakes which I thought was good. You may want to search that if you haven't already read it. SRAM and Shimano are to both be coming out with hydrallic brakes in the near future. Although I am happy with my Lynskey I am looking at Firefly Ti bikes (Fireflybikes.com) for a custom build for my next bike.

I to want a comfy bike for longer distances with fenders, racks, and panniers in addition to my R340. I just fell i love with the Firefly road titanium they are made in Boston Ma.


----------



## wtchoe (Nov 12, 2011)

I just got a great deal on a Ridley Damocles (closeout on Competitive Cyclist) which, from all the reviews, has a reputation for both great stiffness and comfort. I built it up with Campy Record and Shamal Ultra 2-ways and took it out for its maiden ride last night.
It's not as good as the Lynskey R340.
It might be marginally more comfortable than the Lynskey but I would attribute most of the difference to the Shamals, which I found ride a lot softer than the Zipp 303s on the Lynskey.
It's definitely not as stiff or responsive at either the BB or front end. A little loose. The Lynskey remains my benchmark.


----------



## agravic (Dec 12, 2011)

Hows the new silver series lineup from lynskey compare to the r340 and others.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Strongly considering the R340 myself....Would love to any other opinions/experiences.


----------



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

I have not heard much about the Silver Series yet. I can still say that I am very happy with my R340. I just had 3 months off the bike for winter, I rode my fat bike during that time weighing in at 37.4 lbs. 

This past week getting back on the R340 at 17 lbs for the first time, it felt like a rocket! The bike has a very solid feel, for me, riding a small, at 130 lbs I dont notice any flex in any part of the bike. Note: The bike always felt like a rocket, being off of it for that time makes me realize how much I like riding it.! I also use the Enve 2.0 front fork. 

If you haven't already done it, look through this thread to see my complete build and pictures of the bike and pictures and build of other 340's.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

In your opinion how is the comfort on long rides? Whats the longest youve done on it so far?


----------



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

Newnan3 said:


> In your opinion how is the comfort on long rides? Whats the longest youve done on it so far?


My longest ride after having the bike only 5 days was 87 miles, took me 7 hours. There were 2 long steep mountains in that ride, I rode them both ways. I have done a couple 55 mile rides, a few 40 mile rides, but my most consistent rides are my daily 22 mile rides. The bike fits me well and is comfortable on any of the rides I have done. In the year and a half that I have had the bike I have 6300 miles on it. The bike climbs very good to!


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Ordered up a new R230 today. Should be awesome from my research. Build will be Campy Chorus 11, Campy Neutron Ultra wheels, Easton bars and stem and a Specialized Romin saddle. From reading all the posts it appears my CF bike might get a rest  once she's done I'll post some pics. SWEET!


----------



## mbaulfinger (Aug 2, 2007)

willieboy, A comparison between your new R230 and your Giant Defy would be interesting to hear about. Thinking about the R230 but like the Defy too. Have been really happy with my Giant Anthem 29er so I'm a Giant fan.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

mbaulfinger said:


> willieboy, A comparison between your new R230 and your Giant Defy would be interesting to hear about. Thinking about the R230 but like the Defy too. Have been really happy with my Giant Anthem 29er so I'm a Giant fan.


For sure. For the record, I like my Giant Defy Advanced very much and it has served me well and will continue to ( I think)  My hope is the Lynskey is not only more comfortable to ride but also having better power transfer as well. Might be dreaming on that but I'm going to find out soon. All the parts are ordered and coming. Should have rolling in a couple of weeks. I'll be sure to post my findings then. One thing for sure. It's going to look sexy!


----------



## Kuriin (Oct 20, 2012)

Got my bike and have been riding on it for over a month. LOVE it!!! Downside is that there is a toe overlap.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

I have more toe overlap on my 340 than i did on my previous bike. Slightly annoying but it only occurs at walking speeds. 

Overall it fits better than my last bike so I guess thats all that matters.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I'm almost ready to pull the trigger on a Lynskey Silver Peloton but hoping someone here can help me commit. I was looking at the Motobecane Le Champ Heat Ti bike with Sram Rival, which is still an option since it's about $1200 less, and that much of a difference is huge, but this is probably going to be the last new bike I ever buy since I'm 60 and won't be using it for more then 25 years like I did with my last new bike I got in 88. 

I'm looking at a Lynskey Silver Peloton from Adrenaline Bikes, and the Peloton in particular because it's not a racing geometry. I will have equipped with Sram Rival per the advice given to me from Adrenaline when I mentioned I wanted Campy Athena Alloy and asked what they thought. And I chose the Enve 2.0 fork and will probably upgrade the headset from the standard package Cane Creek 10 to the 40. The package comes with Vuelta Corsa Lite wheels which are nicer then the ones on the Moto and I would stay with those wheels.

So what are any thoughts you have on the Peloton? 

Was the group change from Athena to Sram a wiser direction to go? I have heard that 11 speed systems tend to need a lot more adjusting to keep them shifting good and Athena is a 11 speed so I'm not wanting to have to adjust it every week or so.

Do you think the $1,200 difference is worth it between the Lynskey and the Moto?

If I go with the Lynskey, and since it's built to order, is there anything I should consider having done to it before it gets ordered and completed? 

Thanks for your input.


----------



## wtchoe (Nov 12, 2011)

I run Campy Record and Super Record 11 (Athena is functionally identical) and did not find the rear derailleurs difficult to install or adjust. Pretty easy with the barrel adjusters. I also did not need to adjust them routinely once they were installed. Only slightly when switching between wheels with different hubs. IMO the whole finicky-11-speed thing is totally overblown. I bet the Athena will last longer than the Rival, so if longevity is your concern, go Athena. LBS support for Campy can be spotty though. A lot of Campy owners (myself included) wrench for themselves as a result. I find it fun.

Would love to get your thoughts on the Peloton! The Moto is supposed to give a nice ride, but may be a little flexy from the reviews. You're getting a much nicer fork and headset too with the Lynskey.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

wtchoe said:


> I run Campy Record and Super Record 11 (Athena is functionally identical) and did not find the rear derailleurs difficult to install or adjust. Pretty easy with the barrel adjusters. I also did not need to adjust them routinely once they were installed. Only slightly when switching between wheels with different hubs. IMO the whole finicky-11-speed thing is totally overblown. I bet the Athena will last longer than the Rival, so if longevity is your concern, go Athena. LBS support for Campy can be spotty though. A lot of Campy owners (myself included) wrench for themselves as a result. I find it fun.
> 
> Would love to get your thoughts on the Peloton! The Moto is supposed to give a nice ride, but may be a little flexy from the reviews. You're getting a much nicer fork and headset too with the Lynskey.


Thanks for the reply; Longevity is a concern indeed, one of things that Adrenaline said to was that even though the Athena was repairable while the SRAM was not (one my questions to them), that they claimed the sram replacement parts are still less expensive then the repair parts for the Athena, any info on that?

I'm not sure about this next part till I speak again with Adrenaline, but I was debating about having them upgrade the rear derailleur to Force "IF" I go with Rival, but I'm not sure if they can split a component out of a group package without significant up charge to do so, but if they can I may do that since the Force is only about $45 more then the Rival.

How long is your 11 speed chain lasting on average?


----------



## wtchoe (Nov 12, 2011)

Around 1500-2000 miles, but I'm changing them prophylactically before I see measurable chain stretch. Could probably go longer.
Cleaning and lubing every 200 miles or so with the Park system and Finish Line Teflon Dry.
I don't ride in the rain or muck though. Too lazy to clean the bike.

Campy replacements are pretty inexpensive from Ribble.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

wtchoe said:


> Around 1500-2000 miles, but I'm changing them prophylactically before I see measurable chain stretch. Could probably go longer.
> Cleaning and lubing every 200 miles or so with the Park system and Finish Line Teflon Dry.
> I don't ride in the rain or muck though. Too lazy to clean the bike.
> 
> Campy replacements are pretty inexpensive from Ribble.


According to Wiggle Sram chain will work on the Campy 11 speed since the spacing is the same. I think I read that the Sram and KMC chains were the best. I find it odd that those chains won't last more then 3,000 miles though...but bear in mind I coming from old school bikes with the wider chains use on freewheels that I average 10,000 to 13,000 miles per chain! I have a 07 Mercian Vincitore I bought new it has 10 speed Athena but I rarely ride it (saving it for touring if the Schwinn Le tour Luxe becomes a reliability issue for touring) obviously it's a touring bike not a road race bike, my last new road race bike was bought a 87 Miyata Team I bought in 88; now I want a lighter bike with the comfort and durability of titanium. 

Like you I do keep my chains cleaned and lubed, and I don't ride in rain and muck unless a sudden storm comes up which in Indiana that does happen; the saying in Indiana is if you don't like the weather give it few minutes!

Anyway this thing about replacing chains every time I have to get tires seems a bit extreme in my thought process.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Sally 600, I did check out other Lynskey's including the R440, as well as Habanero (which is actually more money then the Lynskey which is odd being an Asian made frame), but price is the main concern. I one of those guys that is a tight wad and can't see the need or reason of getting a more expensive frame. Originally I had settled on getting a Motobecane TI, but when Lynskey came out with the Silver Peloton model, and at Adrenaline cycles I can get a better fork, headset, and wheels then the Motobecane for a bit more money but not as much as the next step up in the Lynskey models or the Habanero, I'm pretty much decided on the better Lynskey Peloton instead of the Motobecane since this will probably be my last new bike purchase.


----------



## Vitamin G (Aug 3, 2007)

I have a Lynskey Cooper built with mostly 105. The upgrades I have done are to 105 crankset and brakeset. I was not happy with the FSA parts in that area. I also have the standard Easton EC70 fork - and again, I am looking to upgrade to the Enve fork in the future. 

It would have been more cost efficient for me to do these upgrades when I bought the bike, so you doing your upgrades now is the way to go.


----------



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

Newnan3 said:


> I have more toe overlap on my 340 than i did on my previous bike. Slightly annoying but it only occurs at walking speeds.
> 
> Overall it fits better than my last bike so I guess thats all that matters.


Yeah I have some toe overlap on my small R340 but its not really been a problem because I am usually going fast in a straight line, seldom crawl!  It feels good to be back on this bike after a long winter of fat biking.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I've been doing some research too, and it seems a lot of various forums have questionable results with FSA products, so when I order my Lynskey I'll substitute that brand out.


----------



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

froze said:


> I've been doing some research too, and it seems a lot of various forums have questionable results with FSA products, so when I order my Lynskey I'll substitute that brand out.


Not sure what brand you like but the 3T stem, bar, and seat post have worked very nice for me. Of course the ENVE stuff is nice but you will pay more for it.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Bizman said:


> Not sure what brand you like but the 3T stem, bar, and seat post have worked very nice for me. Of course the ENVE stuff is nice but you will pay more for it.


The Lynskey doesn't come with a fork, so after doing some research and after talking to Adrenaline about it, all the advice pointed toward the Enve 2.0 because it is supposedly the strongest CF fork for a road bike on the market. I could get a lighter and cheaper forks but I don't want problems with my fork, so for the additional $220 for that fork I think it's worth the price to get the durability. I know that Enve (from what I've read) states that for normal riders the 1.0 is all they need, the 2.0 is for crits and or larger riders, that may be true, and I don't do crits nor am I a larger rider, but I feel the stoutness of the 2.0 due to the thicker layup would be a stronger fork. Besides if I do decide to go back into racing I'll have a fork capable of handling it. I don't want to save $200 or so on a lower quality fork at build time only to find out in 5 years or so I have to replace it and spend $400 or so to do it. 

Adrenalin does offer the Lynskey Sport carbon fork for just $140 but I can't get any information on that fork.

Here is one forum discussing the differences between the 1.0 and the 2.0 if anyone is interested in reading about it: Enve 1.0 and 2.0 fork - Is there a difference? - Weight Weenies

Not sure if Adrenaline offers 3TTT products, I'll check when I order the bike. 

As always any thoughts would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

froze said:


> The Lynskey doesn't come with a fork, so after doing some research and after talking to Adrenaline about it, all the advice pointed toward the Enve 2.0 because it is supposedly the strongest CF fork for a road bike on the market. I could get a lighter and cheaper forks but I don't want problems with my fork, so for the additional $220 for that fork I think it's worth the price to get the durability. I know that Enve (from what I've read) states that for normal riders the 1.0 is all they need, the 2.0 is for crits and or larger riders, that may be true, and I don't do crits nor am I a larger rider, but I feel the stoutness of the 2.0 due to the thicker layup would be a stronger fork. Besides if I do decide to go back into racing I'll have a fork capable of handling it. I don't want to save $200 or so on a lower quality fork at build time only to find out in 5 years or so I have to replace it and spend $400 or so to do it.
> 
> Adrenalin does offer the Lynskey Sport carbon fork for just $140 but I can't get any information on that fork.
> 
> ...


I use the 2.0 ENVE fork and very stiff, it has worked very good and would get another! I would stay away from the Easton as others have said it is not as stiff.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Bizman said:


> I use the 2.0 ENVE fork and very stiff, it has worked very good and would get another! I would stay away from the Easton as others have said it is not as stiff.


that's exactly what I've been hearing too. And I haven't found any articles of Enve 2.0 forks failing, having problems, or having recalls whereas some other brands including the Easton have had issues.


----------



## Feline (Apr 12, 2013)

Frose, the price gap to Motobecane is growing. And who knows if it is "better Lynskey Peloton". 
Very interesting thread, as I have the same dilemma: BikesDirect or Adrenaline 
Although I have been riding for 25 years, I do not think I am good enough or need R340 or Helix and 105 group is always good enough.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Feline said:


> Frose, the price gap to Motobecane is growing. And who knows if it is "better Lynskey Peloton".
> Very interesting thread, as I have the same dilemma: BikesDirect or Adrenaline
> Although I have been riding for 25 years, I do not think I am good enough or need R340 or Helix and 105 group is always good enough.


Are you leaning in one direction more heavily then another? if so why?

I was all set to get the Motobecane but the new models are going to go with disk brakes...I don't want disk brakes period, that's why I'm leaning away from Motobecane; and Motobecane doesn't offer any Campy offerings which is kind of strange but that by it self didn't push me towards the Lysnkey, it was the disk brakes that did that.

I know I'm not going to get a R340 or a Helix, I'm not at that level either unless I just wanted to be showy, that's why I'm leaning towards the Silver Peleton and the Peleton in particular due to it's more relaxed riding position of the other Silver offering. And it's also why I considering Rival or Athena because I don't need the other better group models, but I won't consider anything Shimano for a new purchase...I'm weird about Shimano, it's a long and boring story!


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

froze said:


> Are you leaning in one direction more heavily then another? if so why?
> 
> I was all set to get the Motobecane but the new models are going to go with disk brakes...I don't want disk brakes period, that's why I'm leaning away from Motobecane; and Motobecane doesn't offer any Campy offerings which is kind of strange but that by it self didn't push me towards the Lysnkey, it was the disk brakes that did that.
> 
> I know I'm not going to get a R340 or a Helix, I'm not at that level either unless I just wanted to be showy, that's why I'm leaning towards the Silver Peleton and the Peleton in particular due to it's more relaxed riding position of the other Silver offering. And it's also why I considering Rival or Athena because I don't need the other better group models, but I won't consider anything Shimano for a new purchase...I'm weird about Shimano, it's a long and boring story!


Have you looked at the Lynskey R230? I'm building one up now so I can't comment on the ride just yet but I researched it to death. Ride quality and performance seem to be its characteristics. Check out the reviews online as I did. I really liked what I read. Good luck with whatever you choose and keep rolling


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

willieboy said:


> Have you looked at the Lynskey R230? I'm building one up now so I can't comment on the ride just yet but I researched it to death. Ride quality and performance seem to be its characteristics. Check out the reviews online as I did. I really liked what I read. Good luck with whatever you choose and keep rolling


I looked at the R230 but I don't really want Shimano products if possible. I would do it if I was going lower price point with the Motobecane, but I'm not paying that much to have it on a Lynskey. And for the additional $300 that the Peloton will cost over the R230 I get the Enve 2.0 fork and Campy Athena. I still need to talk to Adrenaline more too about the R230 and if they can do what I want done to the Peloton for similar price then we may go that route; whatever happens I'm calling Adrenalin Monday and plan on discussing it more and hopefully ordering one of them that day.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

froze said:


> I looked at the R230 but I don't really want Shimano products if possible. I would do it if I was going lower price point with the Motobecane, but I'm not paying that much to have it on a Lynskey. And for the additional $300 that the Peloton will cost over the R230 I get the Enve 2.0 fork and Campy Athena. I still need to talk to Adrenaline more too, I plan on ordering it this coming Monday.


Sounds like a great bike and well thought out. I'm building mine up with Campy Chorus as I really enjoy my current bike with Campy. Also went with the Enve 2.0 fork. Great minds think a like


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

willieboy said:


> Sounds like a great bike and well thought out. I'm building mine up with Campy Chorus as I really enjoy my current bike with Campy. Also went with the Enve 2.0 fork. Great minds think a like


LOL, yeah I guess so!!! I like the Athena alloy group because I have this weird aversion to black bike parts that look too common, plasticy, and industrial; so the alloy look will make it look different then other modern bikes I see.

I'm a tightwad, so it took about 2 years for me to finally make a decision, then my wife, who is not a cyclist nor understands this obsession with bikes would not relent saying I already have bikes...yes I do, but I want something lighter, all my road bikes are steel, all but one is from the 80's, and the newest one is from 07 but it's a touring bike, this one will my first new road race frame bike since 1987! And it will probably be my last new bike. I will always keep my eye open for vintage deals though.


----------



## Feline (Apr 12, 2013)

On all the forums I read--- I got a Moots and it is fantastic,I got a Lynskey and I love it , my Motobecane is great. Also it is funny how no publication has ever done side by side road test of these. The reason to buy from Adrenaline is that they match Lynskey direct prices and you can try the frame for size.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

I can't comment on the price I received from Lynskey direct but they have been wonderful. Looking forward to comparing this titanium ride to my current carbon ride. Hope I like it  From what I read it should be very nice.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Feline said:


> On all the forums I read--- I got a Moots and it is fantastic,I got a Lynskey and I love it , my Motobecane is great. Also it is funny how no publication has ever done side by side road test of these. The reason to buy from Adrenaline is that they match Lynskey direct prices and you can try the frame for size.


Which Lysnkey did you get? And which Moto did you get? Comparing the two what are your thoughts?


----------



## echeng (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi, been reading the thread and thought I share a pix of my R340. Enjoy!


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

echeng said:


> Hi, been reading the thread and thought I share a pix of my R340. Enjoy!


Nice, interesting mix of new school with a touch of old school.


----------



## SGGuy (Nov 26, 2005)

echeng said:


> Hi, been reading the thread and thought I share a pix of my R340. Enjoy!


Looks absolutely amazing..whats the bar tape? Looking for a similar bartape. Is that Yishun Dam btw?


----------



## echeng (Apr 14, 2013)

Haha .. never thought I would meet a fellow Singaporean here and with such keen observation! Yes, it is Yishun Dam. 

Both Bar Tap n Saddle are from Brooks England. Gruppo Record 11 with Thomson seat post. Wheels is Reynolds 46. Fork is Enve 2
I had meant to set up a retro bike feel and yes, a new n old touch. It rides as what everyone here already know; smooth and climbs very well. It goes on par with my other 2 bikes; Dogma 65.1 n Cipollini Logos. Of course those 2 carbon bikes give different rides and feel. I am only a weekned warrior so pls don't pose me any technical questions and I am only in this sport to enjoy the rides, get good company with riding buddies (actually time off feon family ) and enjoy the beauty of such man made machines.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Bizman said:


> Hey to all Lynskey owners and enthusiests, I don't see much about the Lynskey brand on here so I thought I would try and get a little enthusiasm stirred up! I have been riding Mountain bikes for the last 15 years and a new Santa Cruz Tallboy (great bike) for the last 6 months. I have been thinking for the last month I would like to also get into road biking to be able to travel some serious miles. The price of gas it seems logical!
> 
> I almost bought an Bianchi Infinito but just couldn't find my frame size in the color I wanted. Although while looking for a bike I did ride an Lynskey demo bike when looking around for a road bike and liked it. After talking to a local avid bicycle rider from my area who rides steel bikes but also liked Ti bikes, reading reviews, talking to Lynskey, and my dealer it seemed like the way to go.
> 
> ...


I ordered the poor mans Lynskey after considering the Motobecane Inferno TI on Monday, got their new Silver series Peloton and had it equipped with Shimano 105 from Adrenaline which through them I could make substitutions that Lynskey direct couldn't do. So I had them swap the rear 105 derailleur for Ultegra, the FSA Orbit Equipe headset for a Cane Creek 110, and the Lynskey fork for a Enve 2.0; ordered some accessories for it too. The bike won't be to my home until the last week of May or first week of June.

I had a huge debate with myself over spending another $600 and get the Athena group instead but the rep at Adrenalin said that spending the additional $600 would get me nothing more over the 105. Soooo after consulting forums I decided to just do the 105 all silver groupset and silver Ultegra rear derailleur. I decided against the Motobecane when Bikes Direct said the new 2013 models would all have disk brakes.

So another Lynskey owner here now.


----------



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

froze said:


> I ordered the poor mans Lynskey after considering the Motobecane Inferno TI on Monday, got their new Silver series Peloton and had it equipped with Shimano 105 from Adrenaline which through them I could make substitutions that Lynskey direct couldn't do. So I had them swap the rear 105 derailleur for Ultegra, the FSA Orbit Equipe headset for a Cane Creek 110, and the Lynskey fork for a Enve 2.0; ordered some accessories for it too. The bike won't be to my home until the last week of May or first week of June.
> 
> I had a huge debate with myself over spending another $600 and get the Athena group instead but the rep at Adrenalin said that spending the additional $600 would get me nothing more over the 105. Soooo after consulting forums I decided to just do the 105 all silver groupset and silver Ultegra rear derailleur. I decided against the Motobecane when Bikes Direct said the new 2013 models would all have disk brakes.
> 
> So another Lynskey owner here now.


Congratulations, I think you made the right decision, and I would be very surprised if you weren't happy with your choice! Let us know how it works when you get it and a few pictures. You are the first person I know to have bought the silver series.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Bizman said:


> Congratulations, I think you made the right decision, and I would be very surprised if you weren't happy with your choice! Let us know how it works when you get it and a few pictures. You are the first person I know to have bought the silver series.


If it wasn't for Lynskey coming out with the Silver series I would have been forced to get the Motobecane because I didn't want to spend another $1,000 the R340 series would have cost me.

I try to get pics take when it gets here sometime in late may early june, but I have had huge problems trying to down load pics onto any forum, but I try again when I get the bike.


----------

